#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [漫畫] 【三隻一百與三八朋友】的漫畫故事需要大家支持~:)

## 君尼爾獅

大家好喔~
這裡是三隻一百，這次參加Line的漫畫比賽
因為不限制題材所以就畫了自己與獸化朋友的小故事。
漫畫在底下，因為由網友投票制，所以還請大家多都多支持~
大家的每一票都很真貴嘎XD

這裡是人設部份:




漫畫在這裡~
http://www.webtoons.com/challenge/ep...st?titleNo=650
如果覺得還不錯的話，希望各位大大們可以評個分或按個喜歡^^
右手邊可以評分，每一篇漫畫進去底下可以按喜歡

----------


## 狼狗傑

除了第二篇真的是白痴造句的間奏，其它都是情節很有力的小短篇啊www
第一篇妹妹的神邏輯www不過這種基於感性的道德觀的確無法說不對頂多只能說膚淺爛死了這分類法
但坦承說出因為長得可愛才想保護，比起不坦率又含糊又武斷地高喊一定要保護(某些)動物好多了(哎

最喜歡第四篇，粉白狼好可愛(哎你

----------


## 狼王白牙

周邊的朋友唯一能做的就是繼續有病下去嗎 XD
這是可以發展成系列漫畫的主題，祝福漫畫的繪製進度順利。
角色上當然是最喜歡那隻粉白狼角色了 : 3

Line 有舉辦漫畫比賽麼? 記得 Line 有徵求畫家去畫系列圖，
如果有被 Line 錄取，記得上來狼之樂園報個喜訊喔。

----------

